# playlist auslesen



## raphaelk (15. März 2003)

hi, weiss jemand wie man eine winamp playlist beispielsweise als txt speichern kann? oder wie man den mp3 ordner (also die dateinamen dermp3's als txt speichern kann)?

danke


----------



## Tobias K. (15. März 2003)

moin

ich weiss zwar nicht wie das genau mit winamp funktioniert aber wenn du einfach alle datein eines ordners in einer datei haben willst (wenn du zum beispiel zu faul zum eintippen bist) dann geht das per dos befehl und zwar dos box aufrufen und dann "dir *.* > liste.txt" (ohne "").


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## raphaelk (16. März 2003)

ja, mit dir werden die dateien angezeigt! aber wie bekomme ich es hin, dass dann alle dateinamen gespeichert werden?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. März 2003)

moin

dadurch das du "> liste.txt" hinter dir schreibst wird die ausgabe umgelenkt und in der datei "liste.txt" abgespeichert!
allerdings ist das wohl nicht das format das winamp haben will.
ist eben nur eine hilfe falls man viele einzelne dateien hat die man nicht von hand eingeben will.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (16. März 2003)

moin

ich hab mir grad nochmal den dir befehl angeguckt.
wenn man dir mit dem attribut /b benutzt werden nur die dateiname aufgelistet!
also geh in das verzeichnis in dem deine namen stehen und gib dann:
dir /b > liste.txt ein.


mfg
umbrasaxum


p.s.: winamp sollte eigentlich eine funktion zum erstellen von playlisten mitbringen!


----------



## Grimreaper (16. März 2003)

@umbrasaxum
Winamp exportiert aber nur html-Dateien


----------



## Tim C. (16. März 2003)

ARGH STOP KRAMPF HALT MAL EBEN: 

Also zunächst wäre einmal ganz wichtig, welche WinAMP Version du benutzt. Winamp 3 unterstützt nämlich keinen HTML-Playlist Export mehr. Bei Winamp 2.x ist das kein Problem. Wenn du dann ne TXT Playlist haben willst, greife einfach auf die oben genannten Methoden zurück und es sollte klappen.
Wenn du Winamp 3 hast und du willst das als TXT Datei haben, dann öffne mal eine gespeicherte Playlist mit dem Editor also sone .b4s Datei und du wirst sehen, dass die XML ähnlich aufgebaut ist, immer das gleiche Schema.

Das könnte man mit PHP (z.B. ich für es nur an, weil ich damit mal gemacht habe) auslesen und die Ergebnisse in eine Datei schreiben. Aber wozu willst du eine TXT Playlist ???


----------



## raphaelk (16. März 2003)

Nein!! ich will keine txt-playlist. ich will nur dass alle mp3-dateinamen in eine txt-datei gespeichert werden. damit ich dann beispielsweise alle meine mp3's ausdrucken kann!! verstanden?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. März 2003)

Ja - klar verstanden! Dann mach es halt einfach so wie es umbrasaxum schon 2 mal gesagt hat!

angenommen du hast alle mp3´s im ordener d:\mp3\, dann mach follgendes.

[Start] -> [Ausführen] -> "command"

jetzt bist du in der DOSBox

-> "cd\"
-> "d:"
-> "cd mp3"
-> "dir/b >mp3files.txt"

natürlich ohne die "

jetzt hast du im Ordner "mp3" eine liste mit allen files in diesem Ordner, diese Datei heißt "mp3files.txt"... 

Erklärung: mit "dir" wird ein verzeichnis listing erstellt. DOS biete aber die option via ">" sämtliche Ausgaben umzuleiten, in unserem Fall in "mp3files.txt"

alles klar?

//edit

wenn die MP3´s in verscheidenen Ordern liegen, musst du´s mit dem Windows Scripting Host machen...


```
dim liste
set fs = createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

Sub Listordner(ordner)
Set ordner = fs.getfolder(ordner)
For Each file In ordner.files
liste = liste & file.path & vbCr
Next
For Each unterordner In ordner.subfolders
liste = liste & unterordner.path & vbCr
Listordner unterordner
next
End Sub

ordner ="C:\test\"
Listordner ordner

set logbuch = fs.opentextfile("C:\inhalt.txt", 8, true,0)
logbuch.writeline liste
logbuch.close
msgbox("done.")
```

"ordner" in den anpassen, in dem deine MP3´s liegen und das ganze als *.vbs speichern. Wenn du keinen WSH installiert hast, kannst du ihn von der Microsoftseite runterladen...

ciao Andreas

ps: Credits für das Script @ Sebastian Koch -> http://www.quaschtel.de


----------



## raphaelk (17. März 2003)

danke


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. März 2003)

hmm am einfachsten ginge es wenn du beim winamp 2.x die playlist als html exportirest und dann einfach ausdruckst ...


----------



## raphaelk (17. März 2003)

in der 3er version gibt's nicht so eine funktion?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. März 2003)

ne die kann kein HTML hat hier jemand gepostet ..


----------



## raphaelk (17. März 2003)

das mit dos funktioniert so weit! aber dos sortiert die liste nicht nach name! wie kann man erreichen, dass die liste nach name sortiert wird?


danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. März 2003)

Dos sortiert nach Dateinamen... Von A nach Z. Kann mir kaum Vorstellen, das es bei dir anderes Sortiert wird..?

ciao


----------



## raphaelk (17. März 2003)

doch bei mir sortiert dos nach ersteller-datum.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. März 2003)

nicht dein ernst, oder ? Hab ich noch nie gehört... rufst du dir mit /b auf? Dann zeigt er ja nur die Filenamen an... Ansonsten schreibt DOS das Datum davor, soriert aber im allgemeinen nicht dannach... also mal so aufrufen: dir/b

ciao


----------

